# Need Ephedrine HCL Stack Advice



## RobDMB (May 16, 2004)

I've been reading on this forum about how you can still order ephedrine HCL and stack it. I have decided to give this a try since all the ephedra products have no been banned to try to lose some extra weight. Anyway I was wondering what exactly I should stack with the ephedrine and how much of each ingredient should I take. I am new to this stuff and have no idea where or what to buy so I holding off putting in an order for the vaso pro ephedrine HCL until I know what else to buy with it. Thanks, Rob


----------



## cappo5150 (May 16, 2004)

Ephedrine is stacked with Caffeine and sometimes Aspirin.
This is a typical ECA stack, 25mg Ephedrine, 250mg Caffeine, 300mg Aspirin.


----------



## RobDMB (May 16, 2004)

Is there any specific aspirin that people use when making the stack? Also I saw a lot of people use the Vaso Pro Ephedrine HCL that contains that extra ingredient but in another post I saw http://www.thestimulantpeople.com/cgi-bin/dnestore/10082782.html that website which has pure Ephedrine HCL without the other ingredient. Any preference on which one would be better to buy or does it not make a difference. Thanks, Rob


----------



## expression_ (May 16, 2004)

Rob: I'm assuming you're going for fat loss..

Stack Vasopro + Caffeine, or if you can get pure ephedrine, stack that with caffeine.

I checked that link..I'd say that's a better deal to be getting pure ephedrine for about 10 cents a pill, rather than getting Vasopro which has Guaifenesin in it for about 12 cents a pill. 

No one seems to be quite sure if Guaifenesin is bad to have in your EC stack, but I would always go for a PURE ephedrine + caffeine stack.

Don't think you need to worry about the aspirin.


----------



## RobDMB (May 17, 2004)

I'm just wondering if the aspirin used in teh stack is sold under a different name then just aspirin at stores like bulkfitness or if you have to just buy aspirin elsewhere. Also I have been reading and it seems some people are stacking Yohimbine with it. I was wondering if I decided to try this how many mg per serving would I take if I was going to be using 25mg ephedrine and 200 mg caffeine. Also any opinion on using aspirin in the stack or yohimbine would be appreciated. Thanks, Rob


----------



## Var (May 17, 2004)

I wouldnt stack Ephedrine with Yohimbine.  Also, asprin isnt necessary in the stack.  Its usefulness is questionable.

P.S.  DMB fan?


----------



## RobDMB (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the advice and yes I am a huge DMB fan. -Rob


----------



## expression_ (May 18, 2004)

Crash into me > *

Stick with pure ephedrine + caffeine. Only stack you'll ever need for fat loss.

That yohimbine bottle I picked up? I think I've taken maybe 2-3 pills out of it...I don't know, it might just be coincidence from other factors, but it makes me more tired when I take it with my EC stack.

So what kind of diet/exercise are you planning?


----------



## RobDMB (May 18, 2004)

Would you recommend taking this stack 2 or 3 times a day for fat loss. -ROb


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

I've only been able to do twice a day.  Could never get to sleep after that third dose...even if I took it fairly early.


----------



## expression_ (May 18, 2004)

Oh at least 3. Once when you wake up, once with your lunch or around lunch time, and once with your dinner or around that time.


----------

